# Bad timing baby orphans!



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad timing situation here- wind blew a section of roof off of a section of my loft last night, and I awoke to birds flying around including a hawk ! Went out to herd all remaining- and ones I could entice with food birds into safe roofed section, moved 2 older babies, and as almost an afterthought checked a nest that I was about ready to give up on the eggs- figured it had been too long, and eggs must not be viable. Well, guess again- instead, there was a cold and tiny but alive baby bird- and its' nestmate working his way out of the egg. Turns out my first instincts were good, and the heating pad was what they needed most- but now, facing the parents being gone- and maybe not making it back- I need to feed em. Suggestions for good food choices other than the usual bird formula type stuff that I cannot get today would be great. I have dogs and cats, so have their food- have chicken layer crumble for the chickens, have my fridge and pantry. Figure I need to feed the first born one ASAP, right? I also have a pair that are ready to wean- as well as a pair that failed to care for their eggs initially, but now suddenly remembered that they are supposed to sit on the eggs all the time- so maybe fostering is possible? 

Thanks,


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NayNay said:


> Bad timing situation here- wind blew a section of roof off of a section of my loft last night, and I awoke to birds flying around including a hawk ! Went out to herd all remaining- and ones I could entice with food birds into safe roofed section, moved 2 older babies, and as almost an afterthought checked a nest that I was about ready to give up on the eggs- figured it had been too long, and eggs must not be viable. Well, guess again- instead, there was a cold and tiny but alive baby bird- and its' nestmate working his way out of the egg. Turns out my first instincts were good, and the heating pad was what they needed most- but now, facing the parents being gone- and maybe not making it back- I need to feed em. Suggestions for good food choices other than the usual bird formula type stuff that I cannot get today would be great. I have dogs and cats, so have their food- have chicken layer crumble for the chickens, have my fridge and pantry. Figure I need to feed the first born one ASAP, right? I also have a pair that are ready to wean- as well as a pair that failed to care for their eggs initially, but now suddenly remembered that they are supposed to sit on the eggs all the time- so maybe fostering is possible?
> 
> Thanks,


depending on how long the pair has been on their eggs it may work.. if they have been sitting on them for say 14 days..they may have crop milk in to feed.. I would try it if they have been sitting for that long.. but then what do you do about their real eggs??. new hatchlings do have yolk resevers so they should be fine for a day or so.. but need warmth is the most important.. 95 degrees or so.. get them warm and then if the time is right with this foster pair on eggs then give a go.. if you can get the exact hand feeding formula just in case tomorrow that would be good ..and if you do have to mix it for them.. make a bit runnier than pudding..new ones/just hatched do better when it is not as thick..but make sure they are warm before they are fed or else they wont digest the feedings well if at all.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If you feel you do not wanna wait until tom'w to get the formula, because you do fear they need food today....you could go with (human) baby food in a pinch. Just thinkin' if one was hatched and the second hatching, it may be past 24 hours before you can get the formula (?) I have done this successfully as a stand-in, although I have to say never have used it on babies less than 8 days old.

BTW...good, quick thinking on saving as many as possible. Did many disappear ???








_Perhaps Ronald Reagan isn't the most inspirational figure for america these days. Perhaps, rather, if one chose to examine history closely... he and his policies are responsible for the plethora of ills which plague our nation, instead. 

Just something to consider....._


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Well- baby bird number one died while I was trying to figure all this out. I imagine the temperature extremes were too dramatic, and or he could not recover from the cold temp I found him at. 

So, little cracked egg I placed in the nest of the wayward parents- the pair that had the daddy bird skipping day shift. They only ever had one egg, and I am not sure if it is even going to hatch, and will have to check my record of when they layed it- seems like a little more than a week, but I'll have to check. I left the egg out of curiosity- to see if daddy bird would ever get a clue about his duties, and to see if mama would lay another if he did. I guess I figured she didn't lay #2 because he wasn't pulling his weight. But lately he has been sitting on that lonely little egg...and when I magically made another appear, he tucked it under himself. So, I guess it comes down to whether or not they have crop milk, eh? I am hoping they raise this little orphan- and that their own egg is somehow viable- would that throw them way outta whack? should I pull the egg that was not being tended so it'll trick them into thinking their egg hatched? I have my doubts as to it's viability- but then I just read how eggs don't start to develop until they are sat on or something? So, advice on best hope for cracked egg to hatch and be fed- toss other egg or leave other egg?


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

The wind is terrible- whipping around in gusts of many directions- and not ideal flying weather, which I think kept some of the birds from leaving. The headcount I just did - which was not totally accurate, just rough- had me missing 5 or 6 out of 30. So, could be worse- but bad bad timing with the baby hatching into it- and the parents being gone. Plus missing ones have never been out- seems like every time I go outside, another bird is sitting stunned on the ground, and I catch it. Really Not good flying weather. One of the parent birds I spotted about an hour ago- but she did not come in for the feed call. Sigh- we will see how this all plays out. Crummy way to lose birds! But, now I know that the wind can really do a number on a tin roof, and I can tack it down a bit more. Better than finding it out during a 70 mph nor'easter, with wind chill down to -20! So, silver lining, my loft failed a winter test, and I can fix that before winter comes, when loses could have been worse? Anyway, it is what it is, and all I can do is move forward.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok- I just checked- the semi abandoned egg was layed on 9/19- bad daddy has stepped up and is sitting on both now/still. So I guess it is gonna come down to whether or not the parents of the little abandoned egg can feed the semi hatched one? Or if the parents of semi hatched make it back. Seems like he will have better odds in the loft than in the house with me...But I guess if they can't feed him, at least he is being kept the right temp, and maybe I'll have to feed him once I find out if they are feeding him or not....


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok- another update- the original cockbird to the orphan made it home- but I am thinking that unless mama makes it, I am still looking at a foster or handraising situation....

Missing bird total is 4. I know a hawk got a least one....

I did see the mama hen on my roof while I was fixing their roof- so, in theory she could still make it home in time to raise her little lone squab.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

NayNay said:


> Ok- I just checked- the semi abandoned egg was layed on 9/19- bad daddy has stepped up and is sitting on both now/still. So I guess it is gonna come down to whether or not the parents of the little abandoned egg can feed the semi hatched one? Or if the parents of semi hatched make it back. Seems like he will have better odds in the loft than in the house with me...But I guess if they can't feed him, at least he is being kept the right temp, and maybe I'll have to feed him once I find out if they are feeding him or not....


 I think it may be too soon..but have heard of crop milk coming in if stimulated..so we will see. yes if the hen is not there he won't be kept warm enough..if it was older like 12 days or so...then the cock only may of worked.

yes he will be warm under them..check his crop in the Am if empty and still alive..go get the exact....check again about midday..if still empty crop..then put the baby in a basket after warming it up , put the basket on top of a heating pad on low..cover the basket or shoe box or whatever you use with a towel to keep the warmth in always leave the heating pad on low..it is easy to over heat them sometimes..the baby should feel warm to touch when it is in there.. then feed him his first feeding..just untill his crop is full...but do not over stuff him. the baby bottle method seems to work for people who have a hard time crop feeding or using a syringe..a medium small animal nurser would work well while he is still small.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks- I am hoping that mama comes back- she is really pretty, and I like her a lot, and baby needs mama. But pigeon warmth for the time being- as far as I know, still in the egg, just cracking his or her way outta there into the big uncertain world, blissfully ignorant of the perils that await.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a question, you said these " foster birds " egg was laid on 9 / 19 thats only 6 days old, the abandoned egg is starting to hatch, how can they take care of the that one if theirs isn't even no where near ready to hatching yet??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> i have a question, you said these " foster birds " egg was laid on 9 / 19 thats only 6 days old, the abandoned egg is starting to hatch, how can they take care of the that one if theirs isn't even no where near ready to hatching yet??


sometimes if they see or feel a hatchling the crop milk can come in with stimulation..which is the baby under them..there was another member here who put getting ready to hatch eggs/babies under a same sex pair that were playing house and were just sitting in a nest bowl.. I think without eggs at all..he put the eggs under them and they hatched not long after that..and they fed them.. usually though timing needs to be right.. but we will see what happens.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok i understand that, but if this egg is about to hatch now and the other is still what 11 or 12 days left to hatch wont that be a problem??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

horseart4u said:


> ok i understand that, but if this egg is about to hatch now and the other is still what 11 or 12 days left to hatch wont that be a problem??


yes it could.. unless this foster pair get stimulated to produce crop milk early...by feeling the new hatchling under them.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok- Mama made it home at the perfect time to take care of her baby. Phew- sadly the one that hatched into a windstorm with the roof blown off- and the parents gone died, but at least the other baby stands a little bit of a chance of making it.

Believe it or not, the falcon came back after I had fixed the roof- and got into the loft via the drop trap! I was able to trap him in the sputnik, isolated from the pigeons, then release him once the birds were safe- but to say the least it was a traumatic day for them. And I am exhausted! 
http://www.youtube.com/user/naynayjerozal?feature=mhsn#p/a/u/0/vZzZ8HkMiko


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Baby bird number 2, who was hatching in the wind storm with no parent, then in my house, then finally hatched under a foster bird, and then was reunited with his own parents was alive and well as of last nights' feeding. 

Also, all of the birds that got loose from the roof being torn off came back safe and sound- and I only have 8 out of 30 birds that have been flown from here- the rest are prisoners/breeders/from elsewhere. Good homing instincts! The BOP didn't get a single bird, and hopefully the trauma of being trapped keeps him far far away from here forever more.


----------



## Suew (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok, just read your post, glad everything turned out (minus baby#1 :<).


----------

